# Plugin Problem



## Cyberfreak82 (24. Sep 2019)

Hallo an alle ... ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig .
Ich habe das Problem das ich folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme und verstehe einfach nicht wieso und langsam verzweifel ich...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*The constructor ItemStack(int, int, short) is undefined.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn ihr mir da auf die Sprünge helfen könntet währe ich euch echt dankbar 


package listeners;

import org.bukkit.entity.Player;
import org.bukkit.event.EventHandler;
import org.bukkit.event.EventPriority;
import org.bukkit.event.Listener;
import org.bukkit.event.entity.PlayerDeathEvent;
import org.bukkit.inventory.ItemStack;
import org.bukkit.inventory.meta.ItemMeta;


public class Head implements Listener {


    @EventHandler (priority=EventPriority.NORMAL)
    public void onDeath(PlayerDeathEvent e) {
        if(e.getEntity().getKiller() instanceof Player) {
            Player killer = e.getEntity().getKiller();

            ItemStack Kopf = new ItemStack(397, 1, (short) 3); //    * <----------------------- hier ist das Problem*
            ItemMeta meta = Kopf.getItemMeta();
            meta.setDisplayName("§6"+e.getEntity().getName());
            Kopf.setItemMeta(meta);
            killer.getInventory().addItem(Kopf);

        }

    }
}


----------



## httpdigest (24. Sep 2019)

Man soll wohl jetzt diesen Konstruktor (mit Material statt Material ID) verwenden: https://hub.spigotmc.org/stash/proj...n/java/org/bukkit/inventory/ItemStack.java#57
Den alten Konstruktor mit ID gab es noch bis zu diesem Commit: https://hub.spigotmc.org/stash/proj...main/java/org/bukkit/inventory/ItemStack.java


----------



## PG_97 (24. Sep 2019)

Aus der Meldung lese ich: Der Konstruktor ist nicht definiert.

Anscheinend muss du ihn als neuen Konstruktor definieren, der kein Wert beinhaltet.


----------

